
Where Do People Draw Lines? (2008) - Daub
https://gfx.cs.princeton.edu/pubs/Cole_2008_WDP/
======
082349872349872
I like the concept of

    
    
        Edge ::= Hard | Soft | Lost
    

where hard edges are delineated, soft edges are blurry transitions (more area
than edge), and lost edges are merely implied. Good pen & ink work uses many
lost edges.

------
Daub
I love this paper for the systematic approach it applies to a problem that all
drawing teachers face. At the heart of the problem is a simple paradox... that
a line can somehow symbolise light, texture and even colour. This paper is not
perfect, but makes a good stab at the problem.

------
arnarbi
Maybe tag title with the year (2008)

~~~
Daub
My first sub. Thanks.

